# Sarge, my weapon won't fire..............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This Hilarious Moment Caught On Camera Had Me In Splits


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It really is hard to believe that this wasn't staged... as in acted out. I just cannot imagine a recruit getting through basic firearms familiarity training and to the range and not knowing that he had exhausted his magazine's compliment of ammunition. Further more, this "recruit" doesn't understand how that happened!!!.

Had to have been staged.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

And these are the people entrusted with protecting our country.

One can only hope the gunny staged this for a gag.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was only able to watch the video once earlier. It won't load anymore for some reason.

To me, it looked like the soldier in question was a black female. I could be wrong, as the audio portion wasn't very good. 

Just sayin...............:watching:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, GOLLLLLLEEEEE, its the black Gomer Pyle


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The next chairman of the DNC


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I was in a similar situation recently not with a gun though it involved a young MAN trying to change a tire. Had it jacked up and could figure out how to stop the wheel from spinning while trying to loosen lug nuts. He was not joking. I lowed his jack and helped loosen lug nuts. raised jack, put on spare. He was going to leave the flat tire behind rim and all I told him he might want to hang on to that it could be plugged. That went completely over his head and he offered me 20 bucks. I told him to keep his money to fix the tire, still didn't register. They are not kidding they don't know. In a way it was funny but very sad. I think they have played to many video games. It's not that they are dumb that kid could have no doubt showed me more about my phone or computer then I would have dreamed possible but there is a certain amount of practical know how that is disappearing. Or I am just getting OLD.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

rustygun said:


> I was in a similar situation recently not with a gun though it involved a young MAN trying to change a tire. Had it jacked up and could figure out how to stop the wheel from spinning while trying to loosen lug nuts. He was not joking. I lowed his jack and helped loosen lug nuts. raised jack, put on spare. He was going to leave the flat tire behind rim and all I told him he might want to hang on to that it could be plugged. That went completely over his head and he offered me 20 bucks. I told him to keep his money to fix the tire, still didn't register. They are not kidding they don't know. In a way it was funny but very sad. I think they have played to many video games. It's not that they are dumb that kid could have no doubt showed me more about my phone or computer then I would have dreamed possible but there is a certain amount of practical know how that is disappearing. Or I am just getting OLD.


Nope, it's kinda hard for kids to learn from dad when dad is not at home and nobody knows where the f**k he is.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Or I am just getting OLD
Both


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Staged, but kinda funny anyway.

Reminded me of a movie scene in _"The Next Three Days." _ Russell Crowe is buying a Glock & he asks the salesman, "Could you show me where the bullets go?"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I went thru basic training, we had a guy shoot himself in the foot, so he didn't have to walk back to camp. 

He saved a round from the M-16 range, and at the end of the day while we were waiting in some bleachers, he took out that single round and chambered it. He then proceeded to shoot himself on top of his foot. 

He wasn't in my barracks and I didn't know him.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

In the guards we "helped" a female Major qualify. Someone shot at her target also to improve the Majors score. This crap happens all the time.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I've seen this happen in fire fights.

Sometimes you lose count and you sure as hell can't hear the click of an empty chamber.

Usually somebody points it out to you

AFS


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

I shoot in two bullseye league (summer & winter) and see this type of thing all the time. It's to the point now I just shake my head.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> When I went thru basic training, we had a guy shoot himself in the foot, so he didn't have to walk back to camp.
> 
> He saved a round from the M-16 range, and at the end of the day while we were waiting in some bleachers, he took out that single round and chambered it. He then proceeded to shoot himself on top of his foot.
> 
> He wasn't in my barracks and I didn't know him.


how far was the walk back to camp ?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

AirForceShooter said:


> I've seen this happen in fire fights.
> 
> Sometimes you lose count and you sure as hell can't hear the click of an empty chamber. Usually somebody points it out to you. AFS


Recoil CAN be your friend.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> how far was the walk back to camp ?


That particular day was early on in basic training. Maybe 10-12 days in at best. That day started at about 0500 hrs. and lasted up to about 2100 hrs. We went from one training session (location) to another, about 6 or 7 total that day. The M-16 course was the last.

We weren't trucked anywhere. It was all foot power. I'd guess that we walked about 10-15 miles or so that day. That doesn't sound like a lot, but remember, we were new to the military and our feet weren't "hardened" yet.

I wasn't one of the many that were having foot issues. Medics were on-hand to treat blisters, sprained ankles and the like. Anyways, it was pretty much the end of the day, everyone was tired / hungry and not looking forward to the march back to camp. The vast majority of us just sucked it up and dealt with it. And others, well, they had other ideas. :anim_lol:


----------

